# GRAPERESCUE needs your help



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

The rescue I volunteer for has taken in puppies and two of them have developed parvovirus they Are fighting for their lives. We (grape rescue.com) are a very small rescue so this is destroying our funding if you feel the calling to donate and/or pray fornthe puppies. Please go to the link Parvo Puppies Need Help ( 501c) by GRAPE RESCUE - GoFundMe 
Thank you, Beth, moose and angel


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

BUMPING UP

GRAPE RESCUE is in need of donations to help with Medical treatment for some pups they have taken into Rescue that are being treated for Parvo. 

Grape is a 501 (C) 3 Non Profit Rescue, your donations are tax deductible.

Philadelphia Dog Rescue Adoption Placement Golden Retreiver


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Poor guys - I remember them taking in puppies with parvo before - I did a house visit for them when I used to volunteer. 

My parents had a dog rescued by GRAPE - Max (below on his first day with my parents - he's since gone to the bridge). 

I made a donation.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Thank you... Two days ago we lost Gill, but Rowdy seems to be rallying. We are hopeful that he will make it
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Awwww - poor sweet baby. Run free at the bridge. Here's hoping Rowdy pulls through.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Rowdy, and praying he makes it, and I am so sorry that Gill didn't make it!!!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

mainegirl said:


> Thank you... Two days ago we lost Gill, but Rowdy seems to be rallying. We are hopeful that he will make it
> Beth, moose and angel


Any update on Rowdy?


----------

